# Kicking Horse end of March/April



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking for any insight as to what conditions one is most likely to experience at KH at the end of March? My nephew is looking at March 29 to April 3.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be in Panorama March 22-27 so i can give an idea around then.

Frankly... it's a crap shoot. History shows snow, but any year/week can be totally off form historic averages. This season has been weird.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure about KH, but interior BC (in general) is having a record snow year. Big White just passed their record total snowfall and it's only Feb. 

Odds are good that KH will at the very least have a deep base then - just hard to say whether they'll have slushy / spring conditions or if the storms will still be rolling through. 

The Freeride World Tour is there right now - check the footage to see how the snow-pack is


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kalev said:


> Not sure about KH, but interior BC (in general) is having a record snow year. Big White just passed their record total snowfall and it's only Feb.
> 
> Odds are good that KH will at the very least have a deep base then - just hard to say whether they'll have slushy / spring conditions or if the storms will still be rolling through.
> 
> The Freeride World Tour is there right now - check the footage to see how the snow-pack is


Yeah Big White and Revelstoke are getting hammered. But Kicking Horse, Kimberly, Panorama not so much.

I was in Kimberly last week, and the snowpack is REALLY low for the season. Kicking Horse is a lot better. 

Here's the current state of snowpacks in the area: 





Weather Map and Snow Conditions for West Canada


Snow forecast map for West Canada showing snow accumulation over the next 10 days and past 7 days, plus snow reports, live weather conditions and webcams. Find the best snow conditions in West Canada for skiing and snowboarding.




www.snow-forecast.com





Also, Kicking Horse history snowfall for an idea what to expect:





Kicking Horse Snow History


Detailed Snow History for Kicking Horse. Find historical snow depth, snow conditions, expected fresh snowfall and prevailing weather conditions from the past 11 years.




www.snow-forecast.com





Typically, up to end of March is reasonable to expect decent snow/snowfall. After April, it starts getting dicey........


----------

